# BoxLayout mit Abstand?



## hdi (22. Nov 2008)

edit: Erste Antwort ignorieren, es ging da um was anderes. Es geht um das Problem dass ich in Post #2 schildere


----------



## André Uhres (22. Nov 2008)

.


----------



## hdi (22. Nov 2008)

Danke, werd mir mal Sun's Tutorial zum JTable ankucken!

Mittlerweile is ne neue Frage eingetreten, ich denke ich brauch dafür keinen neuen Thread eröffnen...

Es geht ganz einfach um das BoxLayout. Das klatscht ja alle Komponenten ohne Lücken aneinander, ich hab
gelesen dass die Klasse Box dafür ein paar Methoden anbietet, zB createHorizintalGlue().

Aber das funktioniert bei mir nicht?!

Wie kann ich einem JPanel ein BoxLayout geben, dass die Komponenten nebeneinander tut, aber mit
Platz dazwischen?


```
JPanel p = new JPanel();
p.setLayout(new BoxLayout(p,X_AXIS);
```

Und dann? Ich krieg das mit den Lücken nicht hin irgendwie


----------



## Netscanner Waldi (22. Nov 2008)

Vielleicht sehen das hier einige als "dirty" an, aber ich setze meist nicht den Abstand im Box- oder anderem Layout, sondern weise jedem Panel/Element einen unsichtbaren Rahmen hinzu - so kann ich das Layout noch feiner steuern. 

Beispiel:

```
JPanel p = new JPanel(); 
p.setLayout(new BoxLayout(p,X_AXIS);

JLabel lbl_test = new JLabel("Test");
lbl_test.setBorder(BorderFactory.createEmptyBorder(5, 10, 5, 10));
p.add(lbl_test);

//usw...
```




			
				hdi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...] Mittlerweile is ne neue Frage eingetreten, ich denke ich brauch dafür keinen neuen Thread eröffnen... [...]


Vielleicht wäre es doch besser gewesen, einen neuen Thread für das Problem zu erstellen, ist ja doch gänzlich verschieden zum eigentlichen Thema - grad wenn später andere Leute ein ähnliches Problem haben, lässt sich der Thread sicher leichter finden...


----------



## hdi (22. Nov 2008)

Naja also ich find das auch nich so geil  Denn die Buttons sehen zwar so aus, als hätten sie einen gewissen Abstand, aber erstens sind die Umrisse schwammig, und zweitens wenn man dann auf nen Button klickt sieht man sofort dass er eigentlich viel grösser ist, und er eigentlich keinen Abstand hat zum andren Button..

Also wär über eine andere Lösung dankbar.


----------



## André Uhres (23. Nov 2008)

Using Invisible Components as Filler


----------

